# Florida Rental Car



## javabean (Jan 18, 2010)

As many have mentioned, rental car prices for Florida this Spring are through the roof. Our traveling companions backed out and they had made the car arrangements so I am scrambling. Has anyone seen any recent offers pop up this week? I'd greatly appreciate any suggestions of where else to check. Everything is in the 500+ to 700 dollar range. I've checked all my contacts, groups and travel sites. We don't have a Costco nearby and do not belong but I'd be willing to pay the membership fee if the savings warranted. We will be at Marriott Royal Palms 3/28-4/4. 
Thanks.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jan 18, 2010)

We have had good luck renting through Enterprise for the weekend discounts, which are usually 50%.  The price has averaged about $20 per day from Fridiay through Monday.  This gives us the car for the weekend, and we stay around the resort, which occasional taxi rides out, through the week.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 18, 2010)

I usually have good luck on Priceline, naming my own price. For this March I saved about 4o%. Sue


----------



## Jennie (Jan 19, 2010)

If you happen to be an AARP member, try pricing it with a click-through on their web site. It's not easy to find. At the top of the home page, use the search feature to enter "rental car" or similar words. Then click through, one by one, to the 4 or so major companies with which AARP has a contractual agreement. Last time I checked, I think it included Alamo, National, Hertz and a couple of others.  

When you arrive at the car rental web site, you will see that AARP's discount code is already entered on the form. In addition to slightly lower prices, you receive some free insurance benefits, and there is no extra cost for a spouse to be listed as a second driver. 

I believe AARP has lowered the age for membership eligibility. You will have to present your AARP card when you pick up the car. (That was not the case in earlier years). 

You can also try pricing the rates from the nearby off-airport locations of the name brand rental companies. If you look at the breakdown of the charges, so much of it is local and other taxes. Some "airport facility fees" (or similar wording) add a significant amount to the final total. I have often times saved over $100. per week just taking a cab to an off-airport location a few miles away. I usually enter on the reservation form that I will not be arriving via airplane. Hey, that's technically correct. My actual arrival will be by taxi, even if I have flown into the vicinity.

Also price it out from alternate airports, if that is an option. I pay a lot less to pick up and drop off a car in West Palm Beach instead of at the Ft. Lauderdale airport. Or even to pick up in West Palm  and drop off at Ft. Lauderdale. When I study the price quote, the difference is always in the airport and local "taxes and fees" section.


----------



## Bruce W (Jan 19, 2010)

Keep trying at least weekly, using codes and coupons from Mousesavers and the clubs, Costco, Bjs, etc. Have not ever been asked to prove membership.

Needed a car in Florida for our vacation in Feb. Started out @$700 for 17 days using codes for Alamo, now down to $281, for a Malibu, using various promos and upgrade coupons.


----------



## javabean (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'll explore them all. And most of all, thanks for giving me a little hope that I won't need to use our entire budget (meaning mostly dining out  ) on the car. I spoke with Royal Palms and they said there is no public transportation from the huge Marriott World Center next door and that taxi rates were very high for short distances. 
Deb


----------



## javabean (Jan 28, 2010)

*Success*

I've just booked our rental car from www.carrentals.com. 
8 day intermediate size car (just $9.00 more for the intermediate instead of the economy) for base price of 250.93 , with taxes 325.00. Sure beats the prices I was seeing last week. Hopefully prices will continue to drop. Thanks again for all suggestions.  
Safe travels, 
Deb


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey,
I was in the same boat and flipping out.  I was looking at the prospect of paying more for the car than for my four plane tickets.  I looked every day for about the last month.  Low and behold, Thrifty put some low prices out two days ago.  I grabbed a convertable for $330 for the week.  I could have had a mid-size for about $280.  Yesterday their prices were back up to $800 for the week.

You just have to look every day.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 28, 2010)

I suggest keep checking Hotwire.  Their prices seem to change MANY TIMES daily!  We've recently made Florida and Hawaii rentals with Hotwire at very decent prices.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 29, 2010)

Both Travelocity and SW Airlines websites have very good car rental sections where they compare the prices of different size cars offered by up to 10 rental companies.  I too have gotten great deals making an offer on Priceline but I usually have a car reseverd then bid on PL a few days before the car is needed.


----------



## Kola (Jan 29, 2010)

javabean said:


> I've just booked our rental car from www.carrentals.com.
> 8 day intermediate size car (just $9.00 more for the intermediate instead of the economy) for base price of 250.93 , with taxes 325.00. Sure beats the prices I was seeing last week. Hopefully prices will continue to drop. Thanks again for all suggestions.
> Safe travels,
> Deb



I rented through Carrentals three times, the last time in Dec. 2009. No problems at all, but keep checking their prices until your departure day, they do change and you could get a better deal.

K.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 29, 2010)

go to www.mousesavers.com and check out their rental car page.

My last 5 trips I have ended up using the Alamo Walmart code mentioned there and some sort of coupon that I find either on that site or the disboards.

Grab what you can get and then keep checking!!!  The trip to Orlando that we just came home from I changed my Alamo ressie 4 times for better pricing.  It happens all the time, you just need to keep on top of it.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had checked all over the net for a car in Orlando with prices WAY WAY higher then normal. $350 to $550 for a small car to a large car. I belong to worldpoints through my creditcard and decided to check there prices not expecting anything and I found a Luxury car (Lincoln towncar) for $197.00 tax included :whoopie:  from budget for 2/27 to 3/6.  I was shocked!!! if you have a CC that uses world points go to there site and check, there are some good deals, still!


----------



## Aussiedog (Jan 30, 2010)

*Must be an Orlando thing*

I just booked a full size car from Avis, not the cheapest company, for a week in April for $211 including all their fees and taxes.  I booked it for a pick-up and drop-off in Fort Lauderdale.

Ann


----------



## dmorea (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hotwire for car rentals*

I too have had great success with hotwire. i put my trip on " watch" and they send email alerts and do the comparison shopping for you. !


----------



## BetaJoe (Feb 1, 2010)

*Try Alamo with the Entertainment coupon.*

I think you will be very happy.  Any entertainment book will have it.


----------



## Mjpierce (Feb 9, 2010)

*Car rental deal*

We decided at the last minute to trade into Palm Beach Shores Resort for the President's Day week.  Car rentals out of PBI were 425, 500+ after the airport fees.  I ran across http://floridasuncarrental.com/ and gave it a shot.  You fill out the form and they email a confirmation from one of the rental companies, which you can either take or ignore.  I didn't have much hope after trying Priceline, but I was pleasantly surprised.  They and Dollar sent me a confirmation for a full size car for 236 (301 with fees).  A 200 dollar difference is nothing to sneeze at.

Michael


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 23, 2010)

I usually use RentalCarMomma.com, and just now found an intermediate size for $205 (including all taxes and fees) for the first week of April -- best price I've seen yet.

I agree with Big Matt about looking everyday, and it also helps to look several times throughout the day.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 31, 2010)

I took another look and found an even better rate of $157 including all taxes and fees from Avis for a mid-size during the 1st week of April in Orlando.  It's nice too, that they include your spouse as an additional driver for no extra cost.


----------



## TamaraQT (Apr 1, 2010)

1st Class said:


> I took another look and found an even better rate of $157 including all taxes and fees from Avis for a mid-size during the 1st week of April in Orlando. It's nice too, that they include your spouse as an additional driver for no extra cost.


 
Now thats a GOOD DEAL !!!  I have one reserved with Alamo for July using the Costco discounts.  I reserved it back in Feb.  I got a standard size for $227 which included all taxes and fees.  I thought that was pretty good.  I guess I should keep checking to see if I can find a better deal  but I think I am stressing over the high airfares and will just leave my rental car ressie in place as is.


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Check out RentAWreck.com


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 8, 2010)

*good deals are out there*

Got a good deal with ACE Rent a Car that had an off-airport location. We ended up with a 3-day rental since we used our timeshare to round out our week while we were in Orlando for a conference. We paid $27 per day for a compact.

http://www.acerentacar.com/landing/lp_mcoo01.aspx

They have a free shuttle for pick-ups and drop-offs at the airport.
http://acerentacar.com/


----------

